# Minnesota Cube Melt 2014



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 8, 2014)

Grab your cubes and your spring time clothes because it's time to melt the ice this spring in Minnesota. I think the question is, are you going to be there or still frozen?


http://www.cubingusa.com/minnesotacubemelt2014/index.php

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MinnesotaCubeMelt2014


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 8, 2014)

I would love to go but I'm already going to a comp that day.


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 8, 2014)

2 rounds of 4x4... hmmmmmm


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 8, 2014)

This is an almost maybe.


----------



## kcl (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm going, no questions asked.


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 8, 2014)

During finals week -_-


----------



## Mikel (Feb 8, 2014)

cyoubx said:


> During finals week -_-



Its on the weekend.


----------



## BrianJ (Feb 8, 2014)

No OH. 

2 rounds of 4x4 

Megaminx :l

Time to snatch a state record.


----------



## kcl (Feb 8, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> No OH.
> 
> 2 rounds of 4x4
> 
> ...



OH is nub, 2 rounds of 4x4 gives me a better chance to sub 1 haha


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 8, 2014)

Christopher "Nub" Olson said:


> Events:
> ........
> Square 1 OR Megaminx (Competitors may only pick 1)



http://www.cubingusa.com/minnesotacubemelt2014/competitors.php


Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## kcl (Feb 8, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> http://www.cubingusa.com/minnesotacubemelt2014/competitors.php
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm...



wut

I need to practice some mega to decide if getting an average is worth it.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 8, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> http://www.cubingusa.com/minnesotacubemelt2014/competitors.php
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm...



It says "competitor" he's not a competitor because he's not competitive.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 8, 2014)

Do you have an idea what the soft/hard cut-off times will be for Square-1 or Megaminx?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Do you have an idea what the soft/hard cut-off times will be for Square-1 or Megaminx?



Updated but are subject to change


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 24, 2014)

Cubicle is now a sponsor. Big thanks to them!


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 24, 2014)

"I don't know about you, but I buy all my cubes at theCubicle.us" -Fedora man


----------



## JackJ (Feb 24, 2014)

I may not be able to go. The Yankees are in Milwaukee that weekend and it's my last chance to see Derek Jeter.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 24, 2014)

JackJ said:


> I may not be able to go. The Yankees are in Milwaukee that weekend and it's my last chance to see Derek Jeter.



You should get your priorities straight.


----------



## kcl (Feb 24, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> You should get your priorities straight.



Ahh you beat me to it..


Although I suppose the fact that I find baseball less interesting than watching paint dry makes me mildly biased


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 24, 2014)

Being a computer > watching competitors, any day


----------



## JackJ (Feb 24, 2014)

Guys, it's Derek Jeter.


----------



## kcl (Feb 24, 2014)

JackJ said:


> Guys, it's Derek Jeter.



But it's MN cube melt


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 25, 2014)

JackJ said:


> I may not be able to go. The Yankees are in Milwaukee that weekend and it's my last chance to see Derek Jeter.



You should be coming to Michigan May Madness 2014, it will be WAY better than a MN cube comp and Derek Jeter combined.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 25, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> You should be coming to Michigan May Madness 2014, it will be WAY better than a MN cube comp and Derek Jeter combined.



Anything's better than Derek Jeter, so that's moot point.


----------



## JackJ (Mar 4, 2014)

I respectfully disagree with the above statements.

Seeing some baseball that weekend. Have fun guys!


----------



## BrianJ (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't wait to break a state record! Obviously Square-1 AND 2x2. Not sure about 2x2.


----------



## JackJ (Mar 5, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> I can't wait to break a state record! Obviously Square-1 AND 2x2. Not sure about 2x2.



Not sure if you think I care or...?


----------



## kcl (Mar 5, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> I can't wait to break a state record! Obviously Square-1 AND 2x2. Not sure about 2x2.



I'm not sure why you keep trying to run this in?

ninja'd lawl


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 5, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> I can't wait to break a state record! Obviously Square-1 AND 2x2. Not sure about 2x2.



Wass looking at your averages and was like, "Ha, good luck beating my 20.xx average...", then i noticed you are from wisconsin...


----------



## BrianJ (Mar 5, 2014)

LOL, yeah. Need to learn stuffs. Yeah, um, my PB is barely 20s. A J-J CP. Kite-Kite Cubeshape.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Mar 5, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> Proud (future) Wisconsin State record holder for Square-1 single and average.


BRB moving in with cousins and getting SR.


----------



## BrianJ (Mar 5, 2014)

Btw, I found the Guhong edge. Lol.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Mar 5, 2014)

Gj. I'm gonna win at square 1 though.


----------



## kcl (Mar 5, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> Gj. I'm gonna win at square 1 though.



Lawl


----------



## BrianJ (Mar 10, 2014)

Double kill.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 29, 2014)

Just found out that my theory exam is on the same today as this. So as of now, the chances of my coming are pretty slim 

And to think, I found out just after registering :fp


----------



## kcl (Mar 29, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Just found out that my theory exam is on the same today as this. So as of now, the chances of my coming are pretty slim
> 
> And to think, I found out just after registering :fp



meh

Take theory exam early>gogogo


----------



## Minnesotacubes (Apr 10, 2014)

Gosh this will be my first competition since 2011. I can't quite remember but will there be some cubers selling puzzles at the competition?


----------



## kcl (Apr 10, 2014)

Minnesotacubes said:


> Gosh this will be my first competition since 2011. I can't quite remember but will there be some cubers selling puzzles at the competition?



No doubt. I've seen people selling random puzzles at every comp, and at all that I've been to there have actually been people with a small cube store on site.


----------



## Minnesotacubes (Apr 10, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> No doubt. I've seen people selling random puzzles at every comp, and at all that I've been to there have actually been people with a small cube store on site.



Oh okay that's really awesome, I think I remember lubix at one back at cubetcha 2010. It's just been so long and I was a loner at them. Thank you very much, I will definitely bring some money and sell a cube or two


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 10, 2014)

Minnesotacubes said:


> Oh okay that's really awesome, I think I remember lubix at one back at cubetcha 2010. It's just been so long and I was a loner at them. Thank you very much, I will definitely bring some money and sell a cube or two



As of now I don't know of any dedicated sellers but most people sell cubes of their own at the tables. 



yoshinator said:


> Just found out that my theory exam is on the same today as this. So as of now, the chances of my coming are pretty slim
> 
> And to think, I found out just after registering :fp



Could I remove you from the registration?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 10, 2014)

jokerman5656 said:


> As of now I don't know of any dedicated sellers but most people sell cubes of their own at the tables.



We actually will have a dedicated seller.


----------



## kcl (Apr 10, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> We actually will have a dedicated seller.



Who?


----------



## Mikel (Apr 24, 2014)

Just to be clear, will my cubes be melted at this competition? If so I might need to buy some more cubes if I make it into the finals.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 24, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Just to be clear, will my cubes be melted at this competition? If so I might need to buy some more cubes if I make it into the finals.



Yes


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 7, 2014)

HYPE! 

#YearoftheWalker2014


----------



## Mikel (May 7, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> HYPE!
> 
> #YearoftheWalker2014



You have set a record at every competition you have attended this year. I expect you to continue. 


#hype


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 8, 2014)

Get hyped! Two days!


----------



## kcl (May 8, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Get hyped! Two days!



gogogo spam practice

eh I guess I'll put some goals. 

2x2 sub 2.5 and 2nd place
3x3 SR single and average, beat Chris for first if possible 
4x4 sub 50?
5x5 solve the thing without looking completely retarded
Don't really care about much else.


----------



## Mikel (May 8, 2014)

Goals:

Eat Lunch

Eat Cookies

Eat Cubes


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 9, 2014)

Goals:

2x2 - Meh sub-4 average
3x3 - low 12 average and sub-10 single
4x4 - sub-45 average and sub-40 single
5x5 - sub-SR single and average
BLD - who cares
Mega - sub-1:20 single


----------



## AJ Blair (May 9, 2014)

Goals:

2x2 - Sub-3.5
3x3 - Sub-12 average, some sub-10 singles would be nice
4x4 - Sub-50 average and sub-45 single
5x5 - Sub-1:35
BLD - Sub-1:45
SQ1 - Sub-20


----------



## SpicyOranges (May 9, 2014)

Goals: 

2x2: sub 3 average and podium, beat walker
3x3: low 12 and sub 10, beat my stupid comp pb set 3 comps ago
4x4: sub 1 and sub 50
5x5: I don't really care except I must beat Kennan 
Squ 1: sub 40 and podium, beat Kennan 
Scrambling: be the very best, like no one ever was

Selling many cubes there. I accept cash or trades.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 9, 2014)

So I'm thinking about doing 3x3 finals one person at a time, who likes this idea?


----------



## SpicyOranges (May 9, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> So I'm thinking about doing 3x3 finals one person at a time, who likes this idea?


I would, it would be good practice for nats.


----------



## kcl (May 9, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> So I'm thinking about doing 3x3 finals one person at a time, who likes this idea?



Ehhh I'd rather do it the normal way but I don't have much control over it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 9, 2014)

You just want skewb


----------



## AJ Blair (May 10, 2014)

Maybe two at a time at the stations, one person solves at a time. That'd be cool.

In other news, my flight was delayed and I won't get to the hotel until 1 in the morning. Huzzah.


----------



## kcl (May 10, 2014)

AJ Blair said:


> Maybe two at a time at the stations, one person solves at a time. That'd be cool.
> 
> In other news, my flight was delayed and I won't get to the hotel until 1 in the morning. Huzzah.



*wince* try to sleep on the plane if you can, I know that feeling.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (May 10, 2014)

Haha, last month I was coming back from a performance in Carnegie Hall from NYC to Austin. FLight was delayed several times. I didn't get back to my room until 3:30 in the morning. The dorm was forced to wake up at 5:30.. Then again, the day students got to stay home.


----------



## AJ Blair (May 10, 2014)

Flight was cancelled. I can't make it.


----------



## SpicyOranges (May 11, 2014)

Ill start!
DYK:
Registration was really expensive?
I think i got a PB for 5x5?
Judging is sketchy?
Lots of annoying nubs?
Isaac can't jump over chairs?
I am SpicyOranges on instagram?
I choke every time at 3x3?
I finally beat my 3x3 PB set 3 comps ago?
Finals was stressful?
I did well on stuff?
I got the same CLL 4 times in 2x2?
Chris and kennan signed my plate?
I only got one piece of pizza?
I suck at ping pong?
All my puzzles got scrambled?
2x2 finals scrambles sucked?
I judged a lot?
Isaac barely missed 2x2 and 3x3 second round, but then someone left?
Johann Brekon?
Kennan DNFed Squ-1 and still got third?
I got second?
Only 3 people competed?
Best new person.....they all left?
I got a +2 on a 1.38 solve?
FUUUUUUUUUUUU?
More to come


----------



## kcl (May 11, 2014)

DYK..
Isaac can't jump over chairs? 
He hurt my knee?
I didn't sub 10? 
I messed up literally every solve with an F perm?
I missed a sub 10 average in the finals because of it?
I got my first sup 20 in comp?
It got more applause than my 8.77?
I got the fastest solve of the finals?
John tried to get perfect standard dev?
James knows at least 10 different ways to kill me with a hoodie?
Neither Chris or I were in the heat with a 7 mover?
Grrr?
I got .97 on it?
I got free pizza?
James hates sausage? 
I got at least 3 cans of half consumed soda stolen?
I drank a Pepsi that may or may not have been mine?
At least half of all the nubs used aolongs they had bought just hours beforehand?
A crapton of people use liyings?
I can't distinguish between an aolong, Weilong, aosu, WeiSu etc
I got a 42.1x?
It would have been sub 40? 
I used the MU Z perm? 
I am the master of second place?
I signed Logan's plate? 
Chris will you sign your shoe?
Chris will you sign my big toe?
I am the greatest 5x5 solver to ever walk this earth? 
I got a "52.x"
I got a whopping 484 fantasy points?
Logan got 15?
I cannot F perm?


----------



## SpicyOranges (May 11, 2014)

Darn.


----------



## JackJ (May 11, 2014)

Derek Jeter didn't even play tonight guys. I feel cheated.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 11, 2014)

JackJ said:


> Derek Jeter didn't even play tonight guys. I feel cheated.



Your Karma is me getting a better 2x2 single than you!


----------



## kcl (May 11, 2014)

JackJ said:


> Derek Jeter didn't even play tonight guys. I feel cheated.



I lol'd


----------



## Mikel (May 11, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Goals:
> 
> Eat Lunch
> 
> ...



GOALS REVIEW:

1) YES! VGJ GIMME P-I-Z-Z-A

2) YES! I LOVE COOKIES

3) NO! I couldn't find any that looked tasty enough.

2/3 GOALS completed. Not bad.


----------



## kcl (May 11, 2014)

Mikel said:


> GOALS REVIEW:
> 
> 1) YES! VGJ GIMME P-I-Z-Z-A
> 
> ...



That is 66.6%.

#illuminati


----------



## JackJ (May 11, 2014)

Jeter played today and the Brewers won on a walk-off single. I'm happy again.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 12, 2014)

DYK

"I almost had cookie come out my nose"
"It burns!"
Those were said by Jake GREEN
Why were people at the venue almost an hour before registration is supposed to start :3
We were going to have a Mystery Event Ping Pong Tournament
37.00 4x4 Single <3
I always like being in different heats than Christopher for 2x2
.01 strikes again
Karma is a ****** Christopher 
Megaminx cutoff was raised from 2:30 to 3:30 just for Brandon 
His mega exploded first solve (DNF)
his 5th mega solve was a sub-2:30 PB
lol Square-1 Podium
10.47 single and 12.43 average 3x3GJ
3x3 Finals was way better than we used to do it
First real time using CubeComps was a huge success 
150 Fantasy Points <3
You are welcome Colin Boyd
Always use ProFlowers.com and the code "Teeth" :tu
Will post more official solves soon
I dose the VGJ!


----------



## kcl (May 12, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> DYK
> 
> "I almost had cookie come out my nose"
> "It burns!"
> ...



lawl I got more fantasy points


----------



## jedremonde (May 12, 2014)

My first DYK

Came first at the venue, 10 minutes after 
everyone came, I panicked. 
I got confused which one was my main cube, I had 
a lot of choices.
Heard John rapping?
Called by Chris to judge BLD, and I forgot what to do right away.
2x2 2nd round only one judge
Messed up my 4x4 solve due to a sudden bang!
Somebody jumped over a chair and failed. Ouch
PB 4x4 ave and single. Yes!
I liked the 3x3 Finals set up but it was nerve-racking. 
Great competition!


----------

